# Pigeon Parents attacking babies.



## ChristinaMB (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in a third floor apartment building in Dallas, Texas. For the past four weeks we have been watching the progress of two babies. The parents have been taking good care of them the whole time and we really didn't think that we had a problem until yesterday morning.

My husband noticed that one of the babies had a large gash on the top of his head. I watched him for about an hour and then brought him in when I noticed the adult pigeons outside pecking at it. While I was applying peroxide and Neosporin to him, my husband noticed the pigeon Dad attacking the other baby in the same spot on the head. 

I have raised baby birds before, but I'm not really in a position to do that right now. I really want the babies to be able to heal and be well taken care of. 

We are feeding them parakeet seed supplemented with Kaytee Exact.
Does anyone know of a Wild Bird Rehabilitation Center that might take them in the Dallas area? Also any advice on caring for them would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, at that age they're fairly easy to take care of. They usually take to you pretty easily when they realize you're the ones bringing the chow.

Is there any way that you can post a picture of the wound?

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its the father telling the youg to get out and fend for themself that they are old enough. Pigeons normally leave the nest when they are 4 to 5 weeks old. if you look closely u should be able to see 2 more new eggs inside the nest


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a link to the resources like you're thinking about:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

There are a few towns there that I don't recognize where they are, so I don't know how close they are to Texas. Usually, rehabbers don't take pigeons so it's often hard to find a place for them. You might can do a "halfway house" deal where you keep them in for a little while until they can fly and then start working with them back out on the balcony for them to start mixing with the local flock.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ChristinaMB said:


> I live in a third floor apartment building in Dallas, Texas. For the past four weeks we have been watching the progress of two babies. The parents have been taking good care of them the whole time and we really didn't think that we had a problem until yesterday morning.
> 
> My husband noticed that one of the babies had a large gash on the top of his head. I watched him for about an hour and then brought him in when I noticed the adult pigeons outside pecking at it. While I was applying peroxide and Neosporin to him, my husband noticed the pigeon Dad attacking the other baby in the same spot on the head.
> 
> ...


We have this person/place on our rehab list. If you can't take care of the babies and they aren't quite old enought to be on their own, you might give Roger a call. Others will be along shortly to help with the wounds. 

http://www.rogerswildlife.org/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You want Rogers Wildlife .. http://www.rogerswildlife.org/

Terry


----------



## ChristinaMB (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, Everyone! That is a big help! We are going to call Rogers Wildlife tomorrow. He is looking so much better today, but is still missing a lot of his scalp. 

Both pigeon babies are eating well. The parents still come back quite a bit, but we haven't seen anymore eggs just yet. 

I have attached a picture of the wounded bird.

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

woah!! ouch


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, part of the actual skull is showing. That's going to be a long time healing. It would be better if you could pull it together some with some really strong tape or suturing. There is a technique to repairing something like that. It's more frightening than difficult, though. What it involves is loosening up the fascia that's holding the skin in place where it currently is. What a vet would do is insert closed scissors under the skin and then open them. The flat of the blades is horizontal to the skin. Once the skin is loosened up, it can be pulled together and sutured.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is extreme. 
This was definately a bird that needed to be rescued. 
That you for helping that poor little baby.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Yikes! That is a scary wound. I hope the poor guy recovers all right.


----------

